# Too late to set up OH in mid-MD?



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Why would a hive be left without a queen? If it's a fully functional 3-5 frame nuc and that's what needed go for it. If you're stealing the heart out of a double deep you can do it it but do a newspaper combine on the queenless portion. The most important thing you need to consider when setting up an OB hive right before winter is they have plenty of food (fed, feed, feed) and the population is VERY strong.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Don't you have a weak hive that you were thinking of combining. A nuc or small hive is the perfect thing for am Observation hive, It does what you need and gives the hive a better chance of survival.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

davemal said:


> Maybe I should talk them out of installing the OH until Spring.


 Just my opinion but :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. If the hive is strong in the spring you could split it. I wouldn't do such a dramatic change to a hive this late in the year.


----------

